# Canon vs Epson printers ?



## zorro53 (Feb 17, 2012)

Any thoughts on Canons Pixma Pro 9000 series...

The Canon Pixma Pro 9000 MKII or the Pixma Pro 9500 MKII line of photo printers- which is better? Are either any good? Anyone here own one can you kick in an opinion short review - Vs the Epson R3000 looking at that as well ...?


----------



## Helen B (Feb 17, 2012)

Have you looked at the new Pixma Pro-1? I've stuck to Epsons for the last 12 years, owning 10 of them over that time, and this is the first Canon I'm likely to get, despite it being only 13". A friend of mine is a Canon Explorer of Light, so he gets free printers when they come out, and I can see comparisons between my Epsons and his Canons. The Pro-1 is a very good printer aimed right at the R3000 market. There are a few comprehensive reviews of it on the web, more comprehensive than I could write here. 

Best,
Helen


----------



## zorro53 (Feb 17, 2012)

Just picked up an R3000 for $680.00 and then $200.00 rebate so out the door @ $480.00 hard to beat so pulled the trigger, also the Epson is wi-fi Canon Pro 1 is not and Canon starts at $1000... 

Thanks for your response though and I love your hair -

BTW, I am a born and bred Boston Boy (go Red Sox) - saw the light and got out of the weather...

Mike


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 17, 2012)

Michael Reichmann (The Luminous Landscape) really seems to like his R3000.


----------

